# music for the morning coffee



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Need something peppy to help start the day right? 

I want to hear your suggestions, but in the spirit of fairness, I'll start. I suggest:

- Brahms' Hungarian Dances
- Dvorak's Slavonic Dances
- Bach's Brandenburg Concertos 
- Bach's Violin and Double Violin Concertos
- Bach's Goldberg Variations (on harpsichord!)
- Tchaikovsky's Ballet Suites
- Haydn's "Sunrise" Quartet (op. 76 #4)
- Chopin's Preludes

My way off the beaten track suggestion:

- Gluck's Les Chinoises


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Good suggestions, I might add: 

-Faure chamber music
-Ravel Le Tombeau De Couperin
-Debussy Petite Suite
-Scarlatti Sonatas K146, k380, and k120


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Beethoven's 8th symphony.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ooooh - Scarlatti sonatas are a great choice. The other three I need to look into.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Bach's Partita No. 4 in D Major (BWV 828) is a great one to start the day with. I prefer it on the harpsichord, but it can work on the piano too. I agree with Beethoven's Eighth Symphony, along with Mozart's _Jupiter_ and possibly Brahms's Third. Those are some of my favorite symphonies.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

It has to be Baroque music with very strong coffee on a morning.

Bach - Italian Concerto
Bach - Cantata: _'Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern'_ BWV 1
Buxtehude - Sonata IV in B-flat Major
Haydn - Symphony no. 43 _Mercury_
Vivaldi - Aria: _'Cento donzelle'_ (from La Fida Ninfa)
Rameau - Dardanus
Francesco Cavalli - Psalm 147


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Grieg - Morning mood.

Ive never actually listened to it in the morning, but I imagine it would be perfect for a summers day.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I felt Baroque was peculiarly suitable for the morning as well. 

As for Grieg - I considered the Lyric Suites, but then I felt maybe they're better evening music. Maybe the Peer Gynt suite would be better morning music.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

The Allegro Vivace part of Rossini's Wilhelm Tell Overture.

This is rather suited while driving to workplace


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I would say*

gnirps fo etiR ehT by yksnivartS rogI

Nitram


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Handel, 2nd movement / Allegro from concerto in F major, HWV331-2, a variant of _Water Music_ thematically related to the Suite No 1 in F major from _The Water Music _ (HWV 348). This version that he rewrote is just full of energy.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

How to begin the perfect day? Mozart.

Mozart - Magic Flute Overture
- Cosi fan Tutte Overture
- Marriage of Figaro Overture

Notice a pattern?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Vivaldi - a mix of concertos
Ｃ　Ｓｔａｍｉｔｚ　－ｃｅｌｌｏ　ｃｏｎｃｅｒｔｏｓ

（ｆｒｏｍ　Ｓｕｎｄａｙ　ｏｎｗｒｄｓ　Ｉ　ａｍ　ｂａｃｋ　ｈｏｍｅ　ｏｎ　ｍｙ　ｏｗｎ　ｌａｐｔｏｐ　ａｎｄ　ｔｈｉｓ　ｓｔｒａｎｇｅ　ｓｈｉｆｔ　ｐｈｅｎｏｍｅｎｏｎ　ｉｓ　ｏｖｅｒ）。


----------



## radiohlite (Feb 16, 2011)

i sometimes just HAVE to start the day with the Beethoven PC #4.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Handel - the organ concertos. No. 14 is my favorite, though I no longer have it in my collection and there are no YouTube vids of it  This is some of the genuinely happiest music I've ever heard.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

All good suggestions, but one that was definitely intended as "morning music" in the first place was Wagner's _Siegfried Idyll_, written as his wife Cosima's birthday present. As she awoke on that morning, she heard a small chamber group outside her bedroom playing the work. It's my favourite Wagner work as well, probably as it's more intimate than his operatic works. Sounds like old Richard was a Romantic after all, not only in the artistic sense of the word, but as a husband as well...


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Good thread idea. I've been so tired and stressed lately that I have to have to listen to very positive peppy music and have lots of coffee to avoid getting depressed and grumpy. A lot of Mozart and Rossini arias seem to do the trick for me.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Morning needs something energetic, fast and heroic. I've been going for Saint-Saëns' symphony #3 and Sibelius' symphonies #1 and #2 lately.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Didn't Bach write a Coffee Cantata?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

He did. I've never heard it though... 

Bach then, coffee was not especially a morning or working-class drink: it was a social drink. I guess it has been becoming that again in the past couple decades.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Andre said:


> All good suggestions, but one that was definitely intended as "morning music" in the first place was Wagner's _Siegfried Idyll_, written as his wife Cosima's birthday present. As she awoke on that morning, she heard a small chamber group outside her bedroom playing the work. It's my favourite Wagner work as well, probably as it's more intimate than his operatic works. Sounds like old Richard was a Romantic after all, not only in the artistic sense of the word, but as a husband as well...


This is very informative and interesting. Thanks!


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I might be able to think up some music for morning tea, unfortunately it wouldn't fit this thread.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Chris said:


> Didn't Bach write a Coffee Cantata?


Yes, not exactly his best work though....


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

I've started many a day with Scriabin's Piano Sonata no. 5. I drink chai, however. Coffee gives me the shakes.


----------



## Charon (Sep 8, 2008)

Carl Phillip Emmanuel Bach's Flue Sonatas!!! In particular, how about the one in C Major, WQ 73.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Yes, not exactly his best work though....


Listening to this today - Cantata #211. It is a wonderfully composed piece, I would say perfect for the 'morning coffee'. Perhaps not his best piece ever written, but none of his Cantatas are his best piece ever written!

Based on the fact you also think Vivaldi is background music and Handel is over-rated I'm guessing you are just not a big fan of baroque.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In general you are right with that guess. However, Bach is the exception - he is my #1 composer. I still maintain that the Coffee cantata is not up there with his masterpieces. Several other cantatas are though IMO, such as _Ich habe genug_ and _Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen_.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> In general you are right with that guess. However, Bach is the exception - he is my #1 composer. I still maintain that the Coffee cantata is not up there with his masterpieces. Several other cantatas are though IMO, such as _Ich habe genug_ and _Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen_.


I think J.S. Bach is one of those composers where it could be argued that virtually all his works are masterpieces. There are most certainly some that stand apart as being particularily astounding 'Ich habe genug' being a good example. But a lot of those by the same token also suffer from being over-played a little. Thats why I think the 'Coffee Cantata' might be a great choice for something different for the morning coffee. It is also a more upbeat Cantata than 'Ich habe genug'. Remember the thread is music for the morning coffee, not just list the greatest masterpieces of all time.

But since you say Bach is your #1 composer I'll let you off the hook.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

I was listening to this today at work. Really uplifting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

I think my favorite piece to start the day is Brahms' Symphony no2. Faure barcarolles would do the trick nicely as well.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

vivaldi concerto 522
and beethovens quartet op 131 7th movement


----------

